# Obama is in India



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

CNN has a nice video of Obama and the first lady arriving in India. 

On high-profile India visit Obama says progress made on nuclear sticking point - CNN.com


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Indian PM Narendra Modi and U.S. President Barack Obama issued a joint statement stressing the importance of progress for all human beings. 

---

1.         The President of the United States of America, Barack Obama, accompanied by First Lady Michelle Obama, is visiting India from 25-27 January 2015.  The President of India and the Prime Minister of India welcomed the U.S. President as the Chief Guest at India's 66th Republic Day celebrations, the first U.S. President to grace this historic event.

2.         Prime Minister Narendra Modi and President Barack Obama assessed the extensive bilateral strategic and global partnership between their two countries and pledged to continue to enhance cooperation across the spectrum of human endeavor to better their citizens’ lives and that of the global community. 

3.         Noting that the multifaceted partnership between the United States and India is rooted in shared values of democracy and strong economic and people-to-people ties, President Obama and Prime Minister Modi elevated the bilateral relationship through their endorsement of a new India-U.S. Delhi Declaration of Friendship, which builds on their 30 September Vision Statement by articulating tangible principles to guide ongoing efforts to advance mutual prosperity, a clean and healthy environment, greater economic cooperation, regional peace, security and stability for the larger benefit of humankind.

4.         Recognizing the important role that both countries play in promoting peace, prosperity, stability and security in the Asia-Pacific and Indian Ocean Region, and noting that India’s ‘Act East Policy’ and the United States’ rebalance to Asia provide opportunities for India, the United States, and other Asia-Pacific countries to work closely to strengthen regional ties, the Leaders announced a Joint Strategic Vision to guide their engagement in the region.

5.         The Prime Minister and the President acknowledged and expressed satisfaction at the qualitative reinvigoration of strategic ties and the intensity of substantive interactions since the Prime Minister's visit to Washington in September 2014.  They appreciated the focused action and accomplishments by both sides on the decisions taken during the Summit in September and in this regard, they welcomed:

The 30 September 2014 signing of an implementing agreement between the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) and Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) to conduct the joint NASA-ISRO Synthetic Aperture Radar (NISAR) mission.
The convening of the Defence Policy Group and its subgroups on 28-29 October 2014 to pursue stronger and expanded bilateral defence cooperation.
India’s ongoing facilitation of U.S. Department of Defense humanitarian missions in India, including a mission in October and November 2014, to recover the remains of fallen U.S. soldiers who served in World War II.
The signing of the India-U.S. Statement of Guiding Principles on Triangular Cooperation for Global Development on 3 November 2014, in furtherance of bilateral efforts to advance sustainable development in cooperation with partner countries around the world.  
The breakthrough between India and the United States on issues relating to the implementation of the Bali Ministerial Decisions regarding public stockholding for food security purposes, the WTO Trade Facilitation Agreement, and post Bali work.
Convening of the U.S.-India Joint Commission Meeting on Science and Technology Cooperation in New Delhi on 17 November 2014 to review, exchange views, and advance cooperation in diverse areas of science and technology and foster engagement in techno-entrepreneurship and innovation partnership for mutual benefit.
Convening of the India-U.S. Higher Education Dialogue in New Delhi on 17 November 2014 to further bilateral cooperation in this field, strengthen partnerships between Indian and U.S. universities and community colleges, improve student and scholar mobility, and promote faculty collaboration.
The signing of the MoU on 18 November 2014 between Indian Renewable Energy Development Agency Ltd. and the Export-Import Bank of the United States, which would make available up to $1 billion in financing to facilitate expanded cooperation and enhance U.S. private sector investment in Indian clean energy projects.
Successful hosting of the bilateral India-U.S. Technology Summit on 18-19 November 2014 with the U.S. as a partner country for the first time.
Convening of the High Technology Cooperation Group on 20-21 November 2014 to shape a cooperative agenda on high technology goods, including export control-related trade in homeland security technologies, high technology manufacturing equipment including machine tools, defence trade, and fostering collaboration in biotechnology, pharmaceuticals, medical devices, and health-related information technology.
Convening of the Smart Cities Conclave on 22 November 2014 organised by the U.S.-India Business Council in cooperation with the Ministry of Urban Development and the Mayors and Commissioners of Ajmer (Rajasthan), Allahabad (Uttar Pradesh) and Vishakhapatnam (Andhra Pradesh) and the decision by the Government of India to constitute a high-level committee for each of the three Smart Cities comprising different departments of the Central Government, the state governments, local governments, and representatives of the U.S. industry.
Signing of three MoUs between the State Governments of Andhra Pradesh, Uttar Pradesh, and Rajasthan and the U.S. Trade and Development Agency on 25 January 2015 to develop Vishakhapatnam, Allahabad, and Ajmer as Smart Cities with the participation of U.S. industry, in furtherance of the commitment made by the Leaders in September 2014.
The convening of the Trade Policy Forum at the Ministerial level on 24-25 November 2014, in which India and the United States agreed to work towards resolving commercial impediments in both markets, to help realize the potential of bilateral trade in goods and services, and to promote investment and manufacturing.
Convening of the India-U.S. Political Military Dialogue on 4 December 2014 to exchange perspectives on bilateral strategic and regional issues.
Convening the sixth round of the India-U.S.-Japan trilateral discussions on 20 December 2014 to deepen regional engagement and to discuss ways to implement projects on the ground.
The launch of the Infrastructure Collaboration Platform in New Delhi on 13 January 2015 to promote enhanced market access and financing to increase U.S. industry participation in the growth and development of sectors that support Indian infrastructure.
The 12-15 January 2015 expert exchange on Counter-Improvised Explosive Device (C-IED) strategies and technologies and completion of a Joint Statement of Intent and a work plan for a programme of bilateral C-IED cooperation.
The signing of a framework on and inauguration of the India-U.S. Investment Initiative in Washington on 12-15 January 2015 to jointly cooperate on facilitating capital market development conducive to financing investment; creating an environment that encourages investment in various sectors in India; and working to overcome any obstacles to such investment.
The convening of the Information and Communications Technology (ICT) Working Group in Washington on 14-15 January 2015 and the 23 January signing of the Joint Declaration of Intent to advance implementation of the Digital India programme and further bilateral commercial ICT cooperation. 
Launching of a Knowledge Partnership in defence studies expressing a shared desire to pursue collaborative activities between the United States and Indian National Defence Universities.
Signing of the Statement of Cooperation for Supervisory Cooperation and Exchange of Supervisory Information between the Reserve Bank of India and Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation (FDIC), Federal Reserve System, and Office of the Comptroller of Currency (OCC).
Convening of Indian and U.S. CEOs who are committed to deepening bilateral economic ties by identifying current impediments to trade and investment and working with the two government to find solutions; and identifying emerging sectors where public-private partnership can unlock new collaborations between our two peoples.
The 13 January 2015 signing of the MoU between the United States Agency for International Development (USAID) and the Ministry of Urban Development to enable USAID to share expertise, best practices, innovation and technologies in support of India's efforts to strengthen water, sanitation and hygiene (WASH) in urban areas.
India’s recent introduction of visa-on-arrival for U.S. citizens and the convening of the first technical discussions to advance India’s membership in the United States’ Global Entry Program, initiatives aimed at easing travel between India and the United States to further strengthen people-to-people ties.
Cooperation on scientific research collaboration on the Indian Monsoon Rainfall currently underway aboard the U.S. research vessel JOIDES Resolution in the Bay of Bengal.
The conclusion of the first of two project annexes between the Indian Department of Atomic Energy–Department of Science and Technology and the U.S. Department of Energy, which will enable discovery science cooperation in particle accelerator and high energy physics.
The 22 January signing of the MoU between the U.S. Department of Treasury and India’s Ministry of Finance to enhance cooperation to combat money laundering and the financing of terrorism.
The Completion of an MoU between the Indian Ministry of Health and Family Welfare, Department of Biotechnology, Indian Council of Medical Research, All Indian Institute of Medical Sciences, and the U.S National Institute of Health and National Cancer Institute.
The 23 January signing of the Joint Declaration of Intent between USAID and the Ministry of Human Resource Development for technical support to the Indian Institutes of Technology (IITs), starting with IIT Gandhinagar, to strengthen research and entrepreneurship capabilities. 
The recent finalization of the 2015 Framework for the U.S.-India Defense Relationship, which will guide and expand the bilateral defence and strategic partnership over the next ten years.
The 22 January signing of the India-U.S. Research, Development, Testing and Evaluation (RDT&E) Agreement to facilitate cooperation in defence research and development.
Continuing bilateral engagement on the Defence Technology and Trade Initiative (DTTI), including the 22 January 2015 agreement in principle to pursue co-production and co-development of four pathfinder projects, form a working group to explore aircraft carrier technology sharing and design, and explore possible cooperation on development of jet engine technology.
6.         Prime Minister Modi and President Obama jointly appreciated the significant efforts undertaken by both sides in recent months to re-energize the strategic partnership, and affirmed expanding the substantive underpinnings of our diversified bilateral strategic partnership including through expanded strategic consultations, stronger defence, security, and economic cooperation.

7.         President Obama also reiterated his support for Prime Minister Modi's vision to transform India, and recognized that India's focus on its development priorities presented substantial opportunities for forging stronger India-U.S. economic ties and greater people-to-people contacts.  Reaffirming that India’s rise is also in the interest of the United States, regional and global stability, and global economic growth, President Obama reiterated the United States' readiness to partner with India in this transformation.  The two leaders pledged to translate their commitment of "Chalein Saath Saath”: “Forward Together We Go" of September into action through "Sanjha Prayaas; Sab Ka Vikaas": "Shared Effort; Progress For All".

Economic Growth

8.         Prime Minister Modi and President Obama expressed confidence that continued bilateral collaboration will increase opportunities for investment, improve bilateral trade and investment ties and lead to the creation of jobs and prosperity in both economies.  In this regard, the Leaders agreed to continue to strengthen their broad-based partnership for development through stronger trade, technology, manufacturing, and investment linkages between the two countries and triangular cooperation with partner countries, and that continued efforts to maintain labor standards as per domestic law and agreed international norms will make these linkages more durable.  The two sides also committed to continuing to cooperate on the finalization of the Post-Bali Work Programme in the spirit of the Doha mandate.

9.         The President and the Prime Minister affirmed their shared commitment to facilitating increased bilateral investment flows and fostering an open and predictable climate for investment.  To this end, the Leaders instructed their officials to assess the prospects for moving forward with high-standard bilateral investment treaty discussions given their respective approaches.

10.       The President and the Prime Minister also welcomed the fifth annual U.S.-India Economic and Financial Partnership Dialogue in February, in which the countries will deepen their dialogue on macroeconomic policy, financial sector regulation and development, infrastructure investment, tax policy, and efforts to combat money laundering and terrorist financing. 

11.       The two sides agreed to hold a discussion on the elements required in both countries to pursue an India-U.S. Totalisation Agreement.

12.       President Obama commended Prime Minister Modi’s “Jan Dhan” scheme to prioritize financial inclusion for India’s poor.  The Leaders noted India’s intent to join the Better Than Cash Alliance.

13.       The Leaders committed to explore areas of collaboration in skill development ranging from establishing quality assurance systems for skilling certification standards, setting up of skill development centres, nurturing and promoting social entrepreneurship and strengthening the innovation and entrepreneurship ecosystem.

14.       President Obama and Prime Minister Modi agreed to collaborate in the implementation of India's ambitious Digital India programme and expand commercial cooperation, including by encouraging investment engagement in the Information and Communication Technology (ICT) sector.

15.       In recognition of the importance of their ongoing commercial discussions, the two sides agreed to hold public-private discussions in early 2015 under the aegis of the India-U.S. Commercial Dialogue for a period of two years, until March 2016, on mutually agreed areas of cooperation.

16.       Recognizing the progress made in constructive engagement on Intellectual Property under the last round of the India-U.S. Trade Policy Forum held in November, 2014, the Leaders also looked forward to enhancing engagement on Intellectual Property Rights (IPR) in 2015 under the High Level Working Group on Intellectual Property, to the mutual benefit of both the countries.

17.       Acknowledging the potential for technological cooperation in the rail sector in augmenting and optimizing India's rail infrastructure, the Leaders agreed to facilitate U.S. Trade and Development Agency and Indian Railways technical cooperation that will assist Indian Railways’ efforts to modify its leasing and public-private partnership frameworks to attract private sector funding.

18.       The Leaders recognized the robust public-private U.S.-India civil aviation partnership and agreed to continue working together to identify emerging technologies and build a larger commercial engagement agenda through key events such as the 2015 U.S.-India Aviation Summit and demonstration of advanced U.S. technologies.

19.       Reaffirming their commitment to safety and security of civil aviation, the United States and India will continue consultations between the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) and the India Directorate General of Civil Aviation (DGCA) to ensure international safety standards set by the International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO), with the aim of restoring Category I status at the earliest possible time.  

20.       Noting the importance of ongoing cooperation in higher education, the President and Prime Minister welcomed ongoing efforts to extend a knowledge partnership for supporting the Indian Institute of Technology at Gandhinagar through USAID.  President Obama and Prime Minister Modi also pledged to collaborate through India's Global Initiative of Academic Networks (GIAN), to facilitate short-term teaching and research programs by up to 1000 visiting U.S. academics in Indian universities.  

21.       The Leaders emphasized the importance of strengthening international financial institutions, including the International Monetary Fund. The President also affirmed his commitment to enhancing India's voice and vote in international Financial Institutions and ensuring that resources are made available and used creatively through multilateral development banks for infrastructure financing. Prime Minister Modi appreciated the efforts of the U.S. Treasury for cooperating with the Ministry of Finance on the Task Force on Resolution Corporation set up in pursuance of the recommendations of the Financial Sector Legislative Reforms Commission.

High Technology, Space and Health Cooperation

22.       Prime Minister Modi and President Obama reaffirmed their commitment to ensure that partnerships in science, technology and innovation are a crucial component of the overall bilateral engagement in the 21st century.  They also reaffirmed their support for the role that science, technology and innovation partnerships can play in addressing pressing challenges in areas such as food, water, energy, climate, and health and developing innovative solutions that are affordable, accessible and adaptable,  meet the needs of the people of the two countries and benefit the global community.  To this end, the Leaders agreed to continue to develop cooperative efforts in many areas of science, technology, and innovation, including studying the impacts of water, air pollution, sanitation and hygiene on human health and well-being.

23.       The Leaders also agreed to continue U.S.-India collaboration in hydrology and water studies and monsoon modelling and noted the need to expeditiously work towards launching an Indo-U.S. Climate Fellowship to facilitate human capacity building.  The Prime Minister and the President also reaffirmed the importance of ongoing efforts to strengthen women's participation in science, technology, engineering, and math through networking and mentoring programs.

24.       The President and the Prime Minister welcome efforts, under the bilateral High Technology Cooperation Group, to seek timely resolution of the challenges to trade in High Technology goods, including the U.S. licensing requirements for trade in certain dual use items.

25.       The Leaders reaffirmed the importance of providing transparent and predictable policy environments for fostering innovation.  Both countries reiterated their interest in sharing information and best practices on IPR issues, and reaffirmed their commitment to stakeholders’ consultations on policy matters concerning intellectual property protection.

26.       President Obama and Prime Minister Modi agreed to further promote cooperative and commercial relations between India and the United States in the field of space.  The leaders noted the on-going interactions between their space agencies, including towards realizing a dual frequency radar imaging satellite for Earth Sciences, and exploring possibilities for cooperation in studying Mars.

27.       The Leaders took note of ongoing U.S.-India space cooperation, including the first face-to-face meeting of the ISRO-NASA Mars Working Group from 29-31 January 2015 in Bangalore, in which the two sides will consider opportunities for enhanced cooperation in Mars exploration, including potential coordinated observations and analysis between ISRO’s Mars Orbiter Mission and NASA’s Mars Atmosphere and Volatile EvolutioN mission (MAVEN).  The Prime Minister and the President also welcomed continued progress toward enhanced space cooperation via the U.S.-India Civil Space Joint Working Group, which will meet later this year in India.

28.       Under the umbrella of an implementing agreement between the U.S. Department of Energy and the Department of Atomic Energy of India, the Leaders welcomed expanded collaboration in basic physics research, and accelerator research and development.

29.       The Leaders reaffirmed their commitment to the Global Health Security Agenda (GHSA) and announced specific actions at home and abroad to prevent the spread of infectious diseases, including a CDC-Ministry of Health Ebola and GHSA preparedness training, expansion of the India Epidemic Intelligence Service, and development of a roadmap to achieve the objectives of the GHSA within three years.

30.       The Leaders also committed to multi-sectoral actions countering the emergence and spread of antimicrobial resistance (AMR), and cooperation in training of health workers in preparedness for infectious disease threats. The Leaders agreed to focus science and technology partnerships on countering antibiotic resistant bacteria and promoting the availability, efficacy and quality of therapeutics.

31.       The Leaders welcomed further progress in promoting bilateral cooperation on cancer research, prevention, control, and management and agreed to continue to strengthen the engagement between the CDC and India’s National Centre for Disease Control. 

32.       The President and Prime Minister also welcomed the upcoming completion of an Environmental Health, Occupational Health and Injury Prevention and Control MoU between the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the Indian Council for Medical Research to further collaborative efforts to improve the health and welfare of both countries’ citizens.

33.       The Prime Minister and the President also agreed to expand the India-U.S. Health Initiative into a Healthcare Dialogue with relevant stakeholders to further strengthen bilateral collaboration in health sectors including through capacity building initiatives and by exploring new areas, including affordable healthcare, cost saving mechanisms, distribution barriers, patent quality, health services information technology, and complementary and traditional medicine.  The President and the Prime Minister pledged to encourage dialogue between the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services and its Indian counterparts on traditional medicine.  The Leaders also pledged to strengthen collaboration, dialogue, and cooperation between the regulatory authorities of the two countries to ensure safety, efficacy, and quality of pharmaceuticals, including generic medicines.   

34.       The Leaders also agreed to accelerate joint leadership of the global Call to Action to end preventable deaths among mothers and children through a third meeting of the 24 participating countries in India in June 2015.  As host, India will showcase the power of new partnerships, innovations and systems to more effectively deliver life-saving interventions. They also lauded the highly successful collaboration on a locally produced vaccine against rotavirus which will save the lives of an estimated 80,000 children each year in India alone, and pledged to strengthen the cooperation in health research and capacity building through a new phase of the India-U.S. Vaccine Action Programme.

Defence and Homeland Security Cooperation

35.       Prime Minister Modi and President Obama welcomed the efforts made by both sides to expand bilateral defence cooperation in areas of mutual interest and reaffirmed their commitment to continue to work towards deepening the bilateral defence relationship.  The Leaders acknowledged bilateral military ties as the foundation of the defense relationship and encouraged their respective militaries to pursue additional opportunities for engagement through exercises, military personnel exchanges, and defense dialogues.

36.       The Leaders also acknowledged the need for the two-way defence engagement to include technology cooperation and collaboration, co-production and co-development.  To this end, the President and the Prime Minister emphasized the ongoing importance of the Defence Technology and Trade Initiative (DTTI) in developing new areas of technology cooperation in the defence sector including through co-development and co-production and the Prime Minister welcomed the U.S. Defense Department’s establishment of a dedicated rapid reaction team focused exclusively on advancing DTTI.  The Leaders expressed confidence that continued DTTI collaboration will yield additional joint projects in the near future. 

37.       The President also welcomed the Prime Minister's initiatives to liberalize the Foreign Direct Investment Policy regime in the defence sector and the Leaders agreed to cooperate on India's efforts to establish a defence industrial base in India, including through initiatives like ‘Make in India.’

38.       Prime Minister Modi and President Obama expressed satisfaction over the efforts made by both countries to deepen cooperation in the field of maritime security, as reflected in the 2015 Framework for the U.S.-India Defense Relationship.  To this end, they agreed that the navies of both sides would continue discussions to identify specific areas for expanding maritime cooperation.  They also reiterated their commitment to upgrading their bilateral naval exercise MALABAR.

39.       The two sides also noted the growing cooperation between their law enforcement agencies, particularly in the areas of extradition and mutual legal assistance, to counter transnational criminal threats such as terrorism, narcotics, trafficking, financial and economic fraud, cybercrime, and transnational organized crime and pledged to enhance such cooperation further.    The President and the Prime Minister also noted the serious risks to national and economic security from malicious cyber activity and agreed to cooperate on enhancing operational sharing of cyber threat information, examining how international law applies in cyberspace, and working together to build agreement on norms of responsible state behavior.

40.       The Leaders committed to undertake efforts to make the U.S.-India partnership a defining counterterrorism relationship for the 21st Century by deepening collaboration to combat the full spectrum of terrorist threats and keep their respective homelands and citizens safe from attacks. The Leaders reiterated their strong condemnation of terrorism in all its forms and manifestations with ‘zero tolerance’ and reaffirmed their deep concern over the continued threat posed by transnational terrorism including by groups like Al Qaida and the ISIL, and called for eliminating terrorist safe havens and infrastructure, disrupting terrorist networks and their financing, and stopping cross-border movement of terrorists. 

41.       The Leaders reaffirmed the need for joint and concerted efforts to disrupt  entities such as Lashkar-e-Tayyiba, Jaish-e-Mohammad, D Company and the Haqqani Network, and agreed to continue ongoing efforts through the Homeland Security Dialogue as well as the next round of the U.S.-India Joint Working Group on Counter Terrorism in late 2015 to develop actionable elements of bilateral engagement.  The two sides noted the recent U.S. sanctions against three D Company affiliates.  The President and the Prime Minister further agreed to continue to work toward an agreement to share information on known and suspected terrorists.  They also agreed to enter discussions to deepen collaboration on UN terrorist designations, and reiterated their call for Pakistan to bring the perpetrators of the November 2008 terrorist attack in Mumbai to justice.

42.       The President and the Prime Minister also noted the positive cooperative engagement between the Indian and the U.S. authorities with a view to working together to counter the threat of IEDs and to develop counterterrorism best practices.

Energy and Climate Change

43.       Noting that the Contact Group set up in September 2014 to advance implementation of bilateral civil nuclear cooperation has met three times in December and January, the Leaders welcomed the understandings reached on the issues of civil nuclear liability and administrative arrangements for civil nuclear cooperation, and looked forward to U.S.-built nuclear reactors contributing to India’s energy security at the earliest.

Clean Energy Goal and Cooperation

44.       President Obama and Prime Minister Modi emphasized the critical importance of expanding clean energy research, development, manufacturing and deployment, which increases energy access and reduces greenhouse gas emissions. The leaders announced actions to advance India's transition to low carbon economy. India intends to increase the share of use of renewable in electricity generation consistent with its intended goal to increase India's solar target to 100 gigawatts by 2022. The United States intends to support India's goal by enhancing cooperation on clean energy and climate change, to include:

i.   Expanding Partnership to Advance Clean Energy Research (PACE-R): A renewed commitment to PACE-R, including extending funding for three existing research tracks of solar energy, building energy efficiency, and biofuels for an additional five years and launching a new track on smart grid and grid storage.

ii.   Expanding Partnership to Advance Clean Energy Deployment (PACE-D): Both the countries intended to expand our current Partnership to Advance Clean Energy Deployment (PACE-D) through increased bilateral engagements and further joint initiatives to expand cooperation in support of India’s ambitious targets in renewable energy.

iii.   Accelerating Clean Energy Finance: Prime Minister Modi emphasized India's ongoing efforts to create a market environment that will promote trade and investment in this sector. President Obama welcomed India's ambitious solar energy goals and encouraged India to continue its efforts to increase trade and private investment in this sector. President Obama conveyed the potential availability of U.S. Government official financing in this area, consistent with its policies, to support private sector involvement for those entities in contributing to India’s clean energy requirements.

iv.   Launching Air Quality Cooperation: Implementing EPA’s AIR Now-International Program and megacities partnerships, focused on disseminating information to help the urban dwellers to reduce their exposure to harmful levels of air pollution, and enable urban policy planners to implement corrective strategies for improving Ambient Air Quality in the cities keeping in view health and climate change co-benefits of these strategies.

v.   Initiating Climate Resilience Tool Development: Jointly undertaking a partnership on climate resilience that will work to downscale international climate models for the Indian sub-continent to much higher resolution than currently available, assess climate risks at the sub-national level,  work with local technical institutes on capacity building, and engage local decision-makers in the process of addressing climate information needs and informing planning and climate resilient sustainable development, including for India’s State Action Plans.

vi.   Demonstrating Clean Energy and Climate Initiatives on the Ground: Additional pilot programs and other collaborative projects in the areas of space cooling, super-efficient appliances, renewable energy storage, and smart grids.

vii.   Concluding MOU on Energy Security, Clean Energy and Climate Change: Both countries concluded negotiations on a five year MOU to carry this work forward, to be signed as early as possible at a mutually agreed upon date.

Climate Change

45.       The United States of America and the Republic of India recognize that global climate change is a profound threat to humanity and to the imperatives of sustainable development, growth and the eradication of poverty. President Obama and Prime Minister Modi share a deep concern regarding the climate challenge and understand that meeting it will require concerted action by their countries and the international community. They stressed the importance of enhancing their bilateral cooperation on adaptation measures, as well as joint research and development and technology innovation, adoption and diffusion for clean energy and efficiency solutions that will help achieve the goals of transitioning to a climate resilient and low carbon economy. They also stressed the importance of working together and with other countries to conclude an ambitious climate agreement in Paris in 2015. To this end, they plan to cooperate closely over the next year to achieve a successful agreement in Paris. The President and Prime Minister reaffirmed their prior understanding from September 2014 concerning the phase down of HFCs and agreed to cooperate on making concrete progress in the Montreal Protocol this year.

Global Issues and Regional Consultations

46.       The Leaders agreed to expand their efforts to assist other developing countries and address global development challenges for the benefit of the wider region and the world and they lauded ongoing triangular assistance, which may involve U.S.-India collaboration to address development challenges in third countries in areas including health, energy, food security, disaster management, and women’s empowerment. The two sides noted that this collaboration, which is active with Afghanistan, East and West Africa, may be expanded to additional third countries.

47.       Further underscoring the importance of implementing infrastructure projects to enhance connectivity and enable freer flow of commerce and energy in the region, the Leaders agreed to develop additional areas in which both sides could work together, including on India's initiatives to enhance its connectivity with the South and South East Asian region.  The President and the Prime Minister also stressed the importance of the economic and transport connectivity between Central and South Asia and the need to promote a secure, stable, and prosperous Afghanistan as part of a secure, stable, and prosperous region.  Reaffirming the importance of their strategic partnerships with Afghanistan, the Leaders asserted the importance of a sustainable, inclusive, sovereign, and democratic political order in Afghanistan and they agreed to convene further high-level consultations on Afghanistan in the near future.

48.       The President and the Prime Minister also welcomed the role of the leaders- led East Asia Summit (EAS) process in promoting open, balanced and inclusive security architecture in the region.  Noting the discussions in the sixth round of the India-US-Japan Trilateral Dialogue, the President and the Prime Minister underlined the importance of the cooperation between the three countries through identification of projects of common interest and their early implementation, and they decided to explore holding the dialogue among their Foreign Ministers.

49.       The President and Prime Minister pledged to strengthen their efforts to forge a partnership to lead global efforts for non-proliferation of WMDs, to reduce the salience of nuclear weapons in international affairs, and to promote universal, verifiable and non-discriminatory global nuclear disarmament.  They supported negotiations on a fissile material cut-off Treaty on the basis of the Shannon Mandate in the Conference on Disarmament.

50.       As active participants in the Nuclear Security Summit process, the United States and India welcomed progress towards reducing the risk of terrorists acquiring nuclear weapons or related materials, and noted their shared commitment to improving nuclear security nationally and globally.  The Prime Minister welcomed the hosting of the 2016 Nuclear Security Summit by the United States.  President Obama and Prime Minister Modi also welcomed the recent convening of the first bilateral nuclear security best practices exchange, under the auspices of the Global Center for Nuclear Energy Partnership, as an example of their cooperation on nuclear security.

51.       In a further effort to strengthen global nonproliferation and export control regimes, the President and the Prime Minister committed to continue to work towards India’s phased entry into the Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG), the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR), the Wassenaar Arrangement, and the Australia Group.  The President reaffirmed the United States’ position that India meets MTCR requirements and is ready for NSG membership and that it supports India’s early application and eventual membership in all four regimes.

52.       The Leaders expressed concern over the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea’s (DPRK) nuclear and ballistic missile programmes, including its uranium enrichment activity.  They urged the DPRK to take concrete steps toward denuclearization, as well as to comply fully with its international obligations, including relevant UN Security Council Resolutions, and to fulfill its commitments under the 2005 Joint Statement of the Six-Party talks.

53.       The Leaders welcomed recent progress and noted the criticality of Iran taking steps to verifiably assure the international community of the exclusively peaceful nature of its nuclear programme, and agreed that this is an historic opportunity for Iran to resolve outstanding concerns related to its nuclear programme.

54.       Highlighting the United States' and India’s shared democratic values and recognizing the important role of women in their societies, the Leaders looked forward to reconvening the Women Empowerment Dialogue as early as possible and reasserted their zero tolerance for violence against women.  The Leaders also looked forward to the reconvening of the Global Issues Forum.   

55.       The President and the Prime Minister also reaffirmed their commitment to consult closely on global crises, including in Iraq and Syria.  The Leaders agreed to exchange information on individuals returning from these conflict zones and to continue to cooperate in protecting and responding to the needs of civilians caught up in these conflicts.

56.       President Obama reaffirmed his support for a reformed UN Security Council with India as a permanent member, and both leaders committed to ensuring that the Security Council continues to play an effective role in maintaining international peace and security as envisioned in the United Nations Charter. They also committed to accelerate their peacekeeping capacity-building efforts in third countries. 

57.       Both sides also acknowledged that the Internet was a central element of the information society and a powerful enabler of global economic and social progress. Both sides also noted that the growth of the Internet in the coming decade would be from developing countries, of which India would be a significant contributor, especially in the context of its “Digital India” programme.

58.       The Leaders recognized that a digital divide persists between and within countries in terms of the availability, affordability and use of information and communications technologies, and they stressed the need to continue to bridge that divide, to ensure that the benefits of new technologies, especially information and communications technologies for development, are available to all people, including the poorest of the poor.

59.       President Obama thanked Prime Minister Modi and the people of India for the extraordinary hospitality extended to him on his second presidential visit to India, and he congratulated the nation on the celebration of its 66th Republic Day.  The Leaders reflected proudly on recent achievements and looked forward to continuing to work together to build a U.S.-India partnership that is transformative for their two peoples and for the world.   

U.S.-India Joint Statement - Shared Effort Progress for All The White House


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh shit!  Now we'll find ourselves in a war with India.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Indian PM Narendra Modi and U.S. President Barack Obama issued a joint statement stressing the importance of progress for all human beings.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...





Damn!  That is a HUGE list of successes.

Fitting for the world's best known Democracy and the world's LARGEST Democracy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Oh shit!  Now we'll find ourselves in a war with India.




Do you even possess the ability to actually READ an OP?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2015)

too bad he didn't think so much of France. Notice how they hop, skipped and jumped on a moments notice for a vacation, I mean funeral


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Oh shit!  Now we'll find ourselves in a war with India.



India and the U.S. are formally friends  now. They have issued what is called Declaration of Friendship. 

---

Through this Declaration of Friendship and in keeping with our national principles and laws, we respect:

Equal opportunity for all our people through democracy, effective governance, and fundamental freedoms;
An open, just, sustainable, and inclusive rule-based global order;
The importance of strengthened bilateral defense ties;
The importance of adapting to and mitigating the impact of climate change through national, bilateral and multilateral efforts;
The beneficial impact that sustainable, inclusive development will have on our two countries and the world;
The centrality of economic policies that support the creation of strong and sustainable jobs, inclusive development, and rising incomes; and
Transparent and rule-based markets that seek to drive the trade and investment necessary to uplift all members of society and promote economic development. 

India-U.S. Delhi Declaration of Friendship The White House


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shit!  Now we'll find ourselves in a war with India.
> ...




लाजवाब


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 25, 2015)

India hasn't tallied up the cost of The Grand Imperial Visit yet.

When they do they'll declare war on US.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> too bad he didn't think so much of France. Notice how they hop, skipped and jumped on a moments notice for a vacation, I mean funeral



France has stated very clearly that it regards U.S. as its one of the most reliable friends. There were quite a few head of states not just Obama who could not make it to France. That does not mean they did not care about France. I strongly believe some people are using French tragedy to score political goals.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



I am impressed brother


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Chakram, chakram.

Some common characteristics between Ahimsa and Tikkun Olam.

Our world is small and we are all homo sapiens.

Nice to hear from you, भाई.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> India hasn't tallied up the cost of The Grand Imperial Visit yet.
> 
> When they do they'll declare war on US.



Relax. Take deep breath. There is going to be another day for you to live out your insecurities.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2015)

Leave it to CNN to act like this is some huge Presidential undertaking and grovel over the Obama's. If it had been Bush they would have had a mention on the running line at the bottom of their screen

sorry but it's just a Funeral


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



It is interesting that you mentioned Tikkun Olam because essentially that is what Modi and Obama are trying to do. They are trying to pave the path for a better future for people of the U.S. and India; Modi said thatthis will benefit the world as well.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Leave it to CNN to act like this is some huge Presidential undertaking and grovel over the Obama's. If it had been Bush they would have had a mention on the running line at the bottom of their screen
> 
> sorry but it's just a Funeral



What do you mean by this is just a funeral? Obama is there to participate in the Republic Day celebration. There is no funeral.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Leave it to CNN to act like this is some huge Presidential undertaking and grovel over the Obama's. If it had been Bush they would have had a mention on the running line at the bottom of their screen
> ...




I believe that Staph Infection is referring to the state Funeral in Saudi Arabia since the passing of their king. You must excuse poor Staph, her grasp of geography looks something like this:








Dear Staph Infection: India and Saudi Arabia are not the same country.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> too bad he didn't think so much of France. Notice how they hop, skipped and jumped on a moments notice for a vacation, I mean funeral



Stephanie

You are an idiot.

You have no frikken clue.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > India hasn't tallied up the cost of The Grand Imperial Visit yet.
> ...



He can put it up on the list with the Ebola Pandemic that could break out any second now, and of course, Obama's third and forth terms (peace be unto him).



Synthaholic - that parenthesis is all your fault!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Leave it to CNN to act like this is some huge Presidential undertaking and grovel over the Obama's. If it had been Bush they would have had a mention on the running line at the bottom of their screen
> ...



my mistake. I'm thinking of something else


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




What is your impression of Modi now that he has been in office for a while?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Leave it to CNN to act like this is some huge Presidential undertaking and grovel over the Obama's. If it had been Bush they would have had a mention on the running line at the bottom of their screen
> 
> sorry but it's just a Funeral




Funeral?

Are you in the right thread?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




More like you're not thinking at all.

IOW, for you, its just SSDD.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



These things happen when you always leave your brain at that door.  Right, Staph?

Now, back to the OP:

Obama is in India. 

The OP lists a HUGE list of accomplishments between India (the largest Democracy in the world) and the USA (the best known Democracy in the world) - well, actually, both countries are Republics....  maybe you could actually READ the OP like adults do. Eh?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Tikkun Olam: to repair (heal) the world through good deeds of lovingkindness.

Ahimsa: not to injure. Nonviolence, which then encourages deeds of lovingkindness.

Prince Arjuna proved this a long time ago. So did Vishnu.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Ain't it duh troodth.

Its the Sarah Palin School of Geography, where she can see Russia from her house and Africa is a country.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I think you are mistaking India with Saudi Arabia. He will leave for Saudi Arabia, I think on Tuesday. Today during our evening (India's morning), he will be the guest of honor for India's Republic Day Parade. India has never extended this invitation to any other U.S. president. Barack Obama is the first president to receive this honor. Under Obama's watch, trade between India and the U.S. has exceeded 100-billion dollars per year from almost nothing. Most of this money flows from India into the U.S. which helps create high-tech jobs in the U.S. As we speak, there are CEOs from large U.S. corporations discussing business deals with Indians. Last time when Obama was in India, he brought back 25 billion dollars worth of contracts from India. This time it  is even bigger. He is there as an American not as a Democrat or Republican. He is bringing in these businesses for you and me not for himself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> I think you are mistaking India with Saudi Arabia. He will leave for Saudi Arabia, I think on Tuesday. Today during our evening (India's morning), he will be the guest of honor for India's Republic Day Parade. *India has never extended this invitation to any other U.S. president. Barack Obama is the first president to receive this honor.* Under Obama's watch, *trade between India and the U.S. has exceeded 100-billion dollars per year from almost nothing.* Most of this money flows from India into the U.S. which helps create high-tech jobs in the U.S. As we speak, there are CEOs from large U.S. corporations discussing business deals with Indians. Last time when Obama was in India, he brought back 25 billion dollars worth of contracts from India. This time it  is even bigger. He is there as an American not as a Democrat or Republican. He is bringing in these businesses for you and me not for himself.



Wow. That is awesome.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Not bad for a guy who used to be tea vendor


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



No. You simply aren't thinking.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Obama definitely deserves a great deal of credit for facilitating good relation between India and the U.S. I hope the momentum continues. 

On a separate note, initial media reports referred to Republic Day as Independence Day but since then they have corrected their mistake. India won its independence on 15th August 1947 and then it became a republic on 26th January 1950.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Modi?

*दिलचस्प*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Need to get some shut-eye, heavy work-week in front of me, but I would love to hear of your impressions of PM Modi sometime soon.

And if you have access to some cool pics during the President's visit to Bharat, I would love to see them, maybe you can post them here,
Vikrant , and * शुभरात्रि

*


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Where did you learn to write Hindi like that?  

I have to say I underestimated him. My thinking was the guy does not have any impressive education and he was a tea vendor. So I was not sure how he was going to fare against other much more sophisticated heads of states. But it seems like he is doing all right.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Need to get some shut-eye, heavy work-week in front of me, but I would love to hear of your impressions of PM Modi sometime soon.
> 
> And if you have access to some cool pics during the President's visit to Bharat, I would love to see them, maybe you can post them here,
> Vikrant , and * शुभरात्रि
> ...



Good night my brother. I will definitely post few more pics and videos as they become available. I have to work tomorrow too. So I will be getting off this forum soon myself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Kind of invigorates your faith in homo sapiens, what?
Hindi? Google Übersetzer (translator).
But I spent 8 months in 2004 learning to write a good deal of texts from the Bhagavad Gita, in Sanskrit, per hand.
Yotsyamana... avek shäham....

Ah, memories.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst

Obama at Hyderabad House. 






U.S. India find workaround to seal civil nuclear deal - media Reuters


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> too bad he didn't think so much of France. Notice how they hop, skipped and jumped on a moments notice for a vacation, I mean funeral




And here's Negative Nancy.  Any other time and she'd be bitching about socialist France, while shoving freedumb fries in her face.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Leave it to CNN to act like this is some huge Presidential undertaking and grovel over the Obama's. If it had been Bush they would have had a mention on the running line at the bottom of their screen
> ...




She's an idiot.  Don't listen to her.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst

Here is a video of Obama visiting Mahatma Gandhi memorial and planting a tree in his honor. The commentary is in Hindi. You can mute it and just watch the video.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst

Here is a video of Obama placing wreath at the memorial of Mahatma Gandhi. The commentary is in Hindi. Mute and watch the video .


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > too bad he didn't think so much of France. Notice how they hop, skipped and jumped on a moments notice for a vacation, I mean funeral
> ...



There is a quite a bit of logistics involved before a U.S. president can travel overseas. This was the major reason why Obama could not make it to France. Relations between France and the U.S. are just as strong as they ever were.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst

Here is a video of Obama having tea at Hyderabad House. There is no audio - just the video.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst

Here is the last video for tonight. This is a video of Obama and First Lady's reception at the President's House in New Delhi. This one has commentary both in Hindi and English. The commentary is kind of entertaining - especially the talking points. Just fast forward to the frame where Obama and Michelle arrive. If I have some energy left after work tomorrow, I will post more.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




*मैं उनके शाकाहारी भोजन बाहर की कोशिश करने के लिए पंजाब की यात्रा करना चाहते हैं। *


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst
> 
> Here is a video of Obama having tea at Hyderabad House. There is no audio - just the video.



If I recall correctly, former Pres. Bush and former PM Singh also met there, I think, in 2006 or 2007. I recall reading in college that it is the preferred residence for meeting foreign dignitaries, but there are 3 or 4 other such residences as well. Didn't the last NIzam (Osman) live there?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst
> 
> Here is the last video for tonight. This is a video of Obama and First Lady's reception at the President's House in New Delhi. This one has commentary both in Hindi and English. The commentary is kind of entertaining - especially the talking points. Just fast forward to the frame where Obama and Michelle arrive. If I have some energy left after work tomorrow, I will post more.



Cool! An armed Indian bodyguard squad on horseback!  Pres. Obama steps out of a batmobile at 19:37, the salute of the interservices guard of honor is at 21:00. The commander of the honor guard is a female (*and a beautiful one, at that*)!!  What a shame that the respective national anthems are presented only with brass band, without text, for most do not know how stunningly beautiful the text to the Indian national anthem is. It is one of the very few national anthems in the world with absolutely no reference to war, military might, victory in battle or such. The kind of victory spoken of here is the victory of the heart. Here the text to Jana-Gana-Mana:

_"Victory to the ruler of people's mind and dispenser of India's destiny.
Thy name rouses the hearts of Punjab, Sind,
Gujarat, Maratha, Dravida, Odisha and Bengal;
It echoes in the hills of the Vindhyas and Himalayas,
mingles in the music of Jamuna and Ganges and is
chanted by the waves of the Indian Sea.
They pray for thy blessings and sing thy praise.
Victory to the saviour of the people and dispenser of India's destiny.
Victory, victory, victory to thee."_








It is also one of the only national anthems to have been composed within the 20th century. It also has an interesting tonality: starts with the Fundament, or tonic-chord (in this case: C-major), but ends on the ii-chord (d-minor). I often ask myself why brass bands in India play so badly, but then I once bought a Euphonium over Ebay from India and when it came, I discovered that it was in such bad shape, it was unplayable.  LOL. My then-wife ended up turning it into a huge potted-plant holder!!

The female field commander has an interesting way of marching when she accompanies Pres. Obama away from the viewing stand (starting at 23:27). _What is the history behind the swaying of the arms?_ I have not seen that before.

It looks like the American diplomatic staff, probably that is permanently stationed in India, is also there. Obama greeted the Indian staff, Modi greeted the American staff.

Nice red-carpet treatment. Tell me, is that just dirt where there is no grass, or is that maybe sandstone?

Vikrant  - I think you did USMB a great service by posting this information. Thanks to you for taking the time to put this stuff out there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




What, Punjabis eat no meat?!?!?!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




They have a variety of vegetarian/vegan foods, with wonderful spices to choose from in India. Plus, I love learning to cook international dishes. I can make a mean butternut squash and chickpea dish (spicy) and I make chola Tikki patties, topped with a wonderful cilantro chutney. Oh yeah, and my hummas is pefect!!!  As a vegetarian, and sometimes vegan, I'm grateful for these spicy dishes. 

http://www.manjulaskitchen.com/

Now back to the topic...

I understand that Obama is the first American leader to be honored as chief guest at India's Republic Day festivities.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 26, 2015)

What?

India doesn't serve dog?

Hope He brought His royal lunch.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> What?
> 
> India doesn't serve dog?
> 
> Hope He brought His royal lunch.......




Yes, this kind of commentary is the very best that the Right has to offer, which explains this very simple math:

332-206.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




Yepp, he is. Cool, eh?


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst
> ...



It is quite possible that Bush and Singh met there as well. Hyderabad House is just one of the many houses in New Delhi. This one is used for important dignitaries like Obama. In old days they were used by royals. Nowadays they are property of Indian government.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Very nice


----------



## Votto (Jan 27, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> CNN has a nice video of Obama and the first lady arriving in India.
> 
> On high-profile India visit Obama says progress made on nuclear sticking point - CNN.com



Thanks for the info.

Now tell us something that can actually benefit us, like how we can keep him in India?


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst
> ...



Every army has its own way of marching. It is just there for the sake of discipline. That arm swinging is at least 200 years old. 

The lady secret service agent who was guarding Obama's car looked pretty hawkish. 

That area where there is no grass is basically made of small stones and fine sand.

Your post was pretty informative. I just wanted to add that India's national anthem was written by famous Indian poet Rabinder Nath Tagore.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst

Here is the video of Republic Day Parade. Obama is the chief guest. The beginning part is mostly for Indians. Every year on January the 26th, Republic Day, Indian PM goes to the memorial dedicated to Indian soldiers who lost their lives. There are two torches (Joyoti) that are always lit. The memorial is called Amar Jawan Joyoti. Amar means immortal. Jawan means soldier. Obama arrives much later after all these sacred ceremonies are done. So you can skip it. But if you decided to watch, you will see the guys in read uniform on the horses. They are lancers. They are part of old Indian tradition. This whole video is full of formalities and tradition. So it can get a bit boring. Feel free to fast forward or you will fall asleep.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 27, 2015)

Obama watching the Republic Day Parade.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 27, 2015)

It looks like somebody said something funny.






China cautions India over Indo-US nuclear deal The Indian Express


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 27, 2015)

Modi's hug was only reserved for Abe and Abbot but it looks like Obama is in the circle too now  







http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/28/world/asia/modi-and-obama-hugging-for-indias-security.html


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 27, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> What?
> 
> India doesn't serve dog?
> 
> Hope He brought His royal lunch.......



Go take a nap. That will be far better use of your time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 28, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I met a relative of Tagore's in 2004.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 29, 2015)

Carla_Danger

I just noticed your signature (footer). You picked a very good sample when it comes to showcasing a racist.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 29, 2015)

President Obama appeared on a radio show with PM Modi. During the show regular Indians got to ask questions to President Obama. Below is a full transcript of that show. 

Full transcript of Obama-Modi Mann ki baat - The Times of India


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 29, 2015)

Here is the Chinese perspective. 

---

BEIJING — When Chinese troops provoked a standoff with Indian forces on a disputed border high in the Himalayas just before President Xi Jinping of China arrived in India last year, a pall fell over what was supposed to be a landmark visit.

That episode, emblematic of China’s recent aggressiveness in the region, recurred in the minds of some Chinese analysts over the past few days as China observed the warmth between President Obama and Prime Minister Narendra Modi of India during Mr. Obama’s visit to New Delhi.

At the time of Mr. Xi’s trip in September, the Ministry of National Defense in Beijing sheepishly conceded that a Chinese incursion into Indian territory had probably occurred, and people here know that the troop movement, though small in the scheme of things, emboldened Mr. Modi to warn Mr. Xi about China’s expansionist tendencies.

...

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/28/w...aloof-from-warming-us-india-relationship.html


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 8, 2015)

There is, of course, a risk that the skeptics will be right, that U.S.-India relations will settle into the slow rhythm of a cricket match in which moments of high drama are followed by seemingly interminable inactivity. To sustain the energy generated by this summit, Washington must focus now on implementation—aggressively following through on the many commitments it made in New Delhi. But it would be a mistake to stop there. The United States should continue pressing an ambitious agenda over the next two years by seeking out ways to bolster India’s role in meeting global challenges, building a capable defense industrial base, and taking leadership in the Asia-Pacific. This is not about setting an agenda for New Delhi, but rather, achieving practical cooperation in areas of shared common interests and goals.

...

Sustaining Ambition in the U.S.-India Relationship Foreign Policy


----------

